# Chèques Cesu



## NounouNat2 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Des PE me demandent si j'accepterais les chèques CESU. Sur la forme, je n'y vois pas d'inconvénients, mais je ne sais pas comment ça marche....
Pouvez-vous me renseigner, pour celles qui connaissent.
Merci


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Il y a 2 types de chèque CESU

Papier ou dématérialisés.
Dématérialisés : les PE les déclenchent eux même sur le site CR CESU et notre compte est crédité directement. Il faut au préalable avoir nous aussi créé un compte sur le site CRCESU.
Papier : le parent les a sous forme de chéquier. Il y a 70 centimes facturés PAR REMISE (pas par chèque). Une de mes PE a un chéquier de 300 euros par an mais que papier, elle ne peut pas les avoir dématérialisés. Elle me donne le chéquier entier, et je les encaisse en une seule fois, comme ça il y a juste 70 centimes de frais. Mon compte n'est crédité que de 299,30 euros au lieu de 300. Pour ma part je ne répercute pas les 70 centimes à mon PE vu qu'elle me paie largement plus d'heures que je fais.


----------



## Chouchou301 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, tout comme Nanou91, sauf que ma PE a ajouté au virement fait en complément pour les frais de traitement des CESU.


----------



## zabeth 1 (22 Juillet 2022)

aucun souci , tant que les PE vous paient ce qu'ils vous doivent. 
Si possible en chèque dématérialisés, ainsi pas de frais pour vous et vous ne "perdez" pas de temps à les enregistrer.
par contre Nanou91, c'est bien ça, si tout en une fois !

Attention par contre : j'ai des PE qui ont des CESU depuis peu, j'ai dit OK, mais dans la déclaration de salaire, comme avaient déjà payé 50€ en CESU, on retiré 50€ du bulletin de paie ! Au total, j'avais mon salaire "normal" mais le bulletin de salaire faux . J'ai pas compris la logique, heureusement je m'en suis vite rendu compte et ils ont modifié sur pajemploi rapidement. Donc attention !!!


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui, les frais sont de 70 centimes PAR REMISE, qu'on remette un chèque ou le chéquier entier.
Donc pour avoir les frais une seul fois, j'enregistre le chéquier de 300 euros en une seule remise.


----------



## NounouNat2 (22 Juillet 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos retours.
Je vais en parler avec les PE.


----------



## booboo (22 Juillet 2022)

Et bien moi  c'est le contraire, j'ai eu les cesu en plus, parce que le parent a déclaré le montant et que nous passons par pajemploi+.
Il pensait dépenser moins ce ce mois ci, ben loupé ....


----------



## kikine (23 Juillet 2022)

nanou, même pour les cesu en chèque les pe peuvent très bien enregistrer les chèques papier eux même et se sont eux qui paient la remise
perso que se soit cesu dématérialisés ou papier je ne m'occupe de rien je reçois juste le virement sinon je refuse..

car par principe je refuse de payer pour recevoir mon salaire


----------



## Fabie77 (29 Juillet 2022)

Pour les fiches de paie, les PE doivent mettre le montant des chèques Cesu dans la case acompte. Comme cela la fiche de paie est juste.


----------

